# Помогите, пожалуйста



## Машенька___89 (15 Май 2008)

здравствуйте.мне 18 лет.у меня вот какая проблема,я когда делаю резкие движения плечами верх вниз и корпусом двигаю вместе с плечами у меня из груди,а когда рот приоткрыт из орта,вырываются какието хрипловатые звука,такое ощущение что позвоночник смешается туда обратно и обо чтото трётсяи иногда не могу вздохнуть полной грудью ну тоесть не могу вздохнуть так как вот когда зеваешь и чувствуешь что воздух весь попал в лёгкие:cray::cray::cray:что это такое может быть,помогите пожалуйста


----------



## Ell (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  помогите, пожалуйста*

А куда обычно попадает воздух? 
И зачем Вы так дергаетесь, если неприятные ощущения возникают?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (15 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  помогите, пожалуйста*

Ничего страшного с Вами не просходит.Попейте Новопассит


----------



## abelar (16 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  помогите, пожалуйста*



Машенька___89 написал(а):


> резкие движения плечами верх вниз и корпусом двигаю вместе с плечами у меня из груди,а когда рот приоткрыт из орта,вырываются какието хрипловатые звука,такое ощущение что позвоночник смешается туда обратно и обо чтото трётсялёгкие


...:p:p:p Я представил Вас , когда Вы это все проделываете! Наверное душераздирающее зрелище! (Замуж бы Вам, сударыня....!!!)


----------



## abelar (16 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  помогите, пожалуйста*



Ирина Игоревна написал(а):


> .Попейте Новопассит


Вот здесь, Уважаемая Ирина Игоревна, я с Вами полностью согласен! А,может, что и покрепче...


----------

